# Rachmaninoff's Operas



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Rachmaninoff wrote 5 operas. In my time here, I haven't seen these really discussed at all. Does anybody have any exposure?


----------



## Barelytenor (Nov 19, 2011)

Sorry Couchie, I have never heard of nor heard a Rachmaninoff opera.

Kind regards, :tiphat:

George


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

I've heard some music from them. There seem to be some attractive bits, but I have no idea how they'd play as theater pieces. I think they're all early works - in my memory they're very dark and Russian "oriental" - and don't represent Rachmaninoff at his best, which may be why we never hear of performances and why he didn't return to the form in later life. I realize this isn't very helpful.


----------



## Don Fatale (Aug 31, 2009)

I'm hoping to see a double bill of Francesca da Rimini and Aleko in Kiel soon. There's a nice performance of FdR on YouTube at the moment. Both worthwhile in my opinion.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I have _Aleko_, which was composed in 1892. Musically I find it a reasonable listen without being earth-shattering (understandable given the composer was still in his teens when he wrote it), but in practical terms it was a worthwhile endeavour for Rachmaninov as it found success as a graduation piece. Although the plot is faithfully based on a Pushkin poem the ending seems too bathetic for a musical drama which features a double murder.


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

I only know the three one acters (Aleko, Francesca da Rimini and The miserly knight). The only one I've seen was Aleko in Saint Petersburg in a double bill with Iolanta. I enjoyed it, although it isn't earth shattering.

N.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

elgars ghost said:


> I have _Aleko_, which was composed in 1892. Musically I find it a reasonable listen without being earth-shattering (understandable given the composer was still in his teens when he wrote it), but in practical terms it was a worthwhile endeavour for Rachmaninov as it found success as a graduation piece. Although the plot is faithfully based on a Pushkin poem the ending seems too bathetic for a musical drama which features a double murder.


Remarkably Aleko was composed in a month as a graduation exercise with no foreknowledge ot the subject of the opera writing exercise. Upon its performance by Rachmaninoff to the graduating committee of the Moscow Conservatory, he was given a 5+ (A+) and awarded the Great Gold Medal.
SOURCE: _Rachmaninoff: Life, Works, Recordings_ by Max Harrison


----------



## The Conte (May 31, 2015)

I haven't listend to these in ages. My favourite is Aleko (which is the most traditional), but Francesca da Rimini is probably the best.

N.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

The Conte said:


> I haven't listend to these in ages. My favourite is Aleko (which is the most traditional), but Francesca da Rimini is probably the best.
> 
> N.


I have four operas coming on the set I just purchased *for $47.48 shipped new*. It includes Aleko, Miserly Knight, Monna Vanna, and Francisca Da RImmi. There is one other opera (Salammbo) that was not finished (maybe not even started).


----------



## mbhaub (Dec 2, 2016)

I have two sets of these operas - the DG recordings with Jarvi are the better than the Chant du Monde recordings. Certainly Rachmaninoff devotees should know these works, they are not essential for anyone else. Like the vast majority of operas written at this time, they have fallen from favor for many reasons. Thank God for recordings!


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

Woodduck said:


> I've heard some music from them. There seem to be some attractive bits, but I have no idea how they'd play as theater pieces. *I think they're all early works* - in my memory they're very dark and Russian "oriental" - and don't represent Rachmaninoff at his best, which may be why we never hear of performances and why he didn't return to the form in later life. I realize this isn't very helpful.


_Francesca d Rimini_ and _The Miserly Knight_ were composed while he was conductor of the Bolshoi Theater in Moscow for two years (1904-05?). He then moved to Dresden where he conducted the Dresden Opera and composed Monna Vanna. So, earlyish but after the success of the Second Piano Concerto.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

EdwardBast said:


> _Francesca d Rimini_ and _The Miserly Knight_ were composed while he was conductor of the Bolshoi Theater in Moscow for two years (1904-05?). He then moved to Dresden where he conducted the Dresden Opera and composed Monna Vanna. So, earlyish but after the success of the Second Piano Concerto.


Too bad he never finshed Monna Vanna. We only have Act 1. Still worth listening to.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Apparently Rachmaninoff only had a vocal score to Act 1 Monna Vanna, so someone else orchestrated it. 
Anyway, for the three complete (albeit short) Rachmaninoff Operas, my favorite is Miserly Knight, with Aleko a close second. Francisca da Rimini is my least favorite.


----------

